# Is it worth it



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you taken advantage of bee school? When you move you can take them with you just like bees to almonds in CA.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You can have more to move is all. Life goes on.


----------



## BaconZd (Feb 12, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I am moving to college so taking it with me isn't an option.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would get the bees and sell them when you go to college if they are so small minded they won't allow you to bring your scientific apparatus with you.


----------



## BaconZd (Feb 12, 2015)

Vance G said:


> I would get the bees and sell them when you go to college if they are so small minded they won't allow you to bring your scientific apparatus with you.


That's a good idea I think I'll do that. If I actually start a hive that is. Still selling my folks on that.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

BaconZd said:


> That's a good idea I think I'll do that. If I actually start a hive that is. Still selling my folks on that.


Maybe they will tend it for you while you are away. In three years, they may catch the bug, who knows, you just might have a hive in there beeyard. G


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I strongly disagree!
What is the purpose to start one when you cannot stay close to learn from beekeeping?
How do you care for them when they are sick or swarm each season?
Obviously your parents cannot take care of them. They have their daily responsibilities too as of
worrying a college kid is not enough. Now they have to take care of the bees too. Beekeeping is
a lots of responsibility that you should know. Not everybody is a bee person you know. Many are afraid of them because bees will sting.
It is better when you can be self sufficient to take care of them yourself and in the process to learn something
about them. Don't start! Once you do you cannot let go of them and cannot take them with you either.
How horrible! I don't like heart broken beginner beekeeping.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Here, there are college courses just for beekeeping. With a little digging you can find out if there are courses where you wil bee attending. Start then take them with you. If you can't take them, I'm 100% positive someone will purchase them from you. 
Bottom line is that you can learn a great deal in three years with beekeeping. GO FOR IT!


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

It isn't like you are bringing a dog home... In 3 years, you may be done with it or you may have expanded 400% and sell out for a tidy little profit.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Heck yeah, you'll have time for three hives to die over the next three winters.


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

beepro said:


> I strongly disagree!
> What is the purpose to start one when you cannot stay close to learn from beekeeping?
> How do you care for them when they are sick or swarm each season?
> Obviously your parents cannot take care of them. They have their daily responsibilities too as of
> ...


Beekeeping is harder than raising kids???? All those stings will just be mild reminders of their child's younger years.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

BaconZd said:


> I forgot to mention that I am moving to college so taking it with me isn't an option.


Depending on what college you choose, many have beekeeping programs. They may let you put your hives with theirs. If you are going to be coming home on weekends or holidays that will probably be enough.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe you could find a farmer or gardener near where you are going to college that would let you keep your bees at their place.


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

I say go for it, and find a place where you can keep them near the school. A lot of schools have an agriculture department that might host them on campus. If not, a local farmer would probably love to let you keep them on his property.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Matt F said:


> I say go for it, and find a place where you can keep them near the school. A lot of schools have an agriculture department that might host them on campus. If not, a local farmer would probably love to let you keep them on his property.


I second that. I even know a grad student that kept bees on a dorm roof at Harvard when my daughter was there.


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

BaconZd said:


> I forgot to mention that I am moving to college so taking it with me isn't an option.


Three years down the road. Do you know where you are going to school??? Your major? Unless you can 'unload' the bees on your parents or a good neighbor maybe you should spend the next few years helping out in a local bee yard. But then 'showing your hive' may be an interesting come on line for a date!


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

You said you will be moving in three years to attend college, so that would make you a soon to be sophomore in high school? I'm not sure about you, but I had no idea what I wanted to do in college when I was that young and had no idea where I was going to college (or even if I was going to college). You have plenty of time to start this hobby, and you will have plenty of time to sell your colonies or perhaps hand them off to your "rents" or other family members when you leave. Chances are you will change you mind 15 times between now and actually leaving for school, so not starting a hobby like this based on what may happen in three years is crazy talk in my opinion. Get a hive or two, get them through their first winter, and go from there! Good luck!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

beepro said:


> I strongly disagree!
> What is the purpose to start one when you cannot stay close to learn from beekeeping?
> How do you care for them when they are sick or swarm each season?
> Obviously your parents cannot take care of them. They have their daily responsibilities too as of
> ...


I strongly disagree with this disagreement!!! I sometimes wish MUCH stronger language was permitted here. By all means get started as soon as possible a lot can be learned in three years and a lot of honey harvested.When you leave for college there are several options.Sell,care for them on breaks from school,find a place to park them until you are ready and I'm sure you can think of other options.
Spend the next three years tending your bees and learning. This is a good place to start and you soon learn which pretenders to ignore.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I started with bees in 1966 3 years later I was In Vietnam. guess I should have waited to see if I was going to be drafted before I took on all that responsibility. a scant year later I was listed as MIA, and did not come hone for 2 years 4 months and 17 days. My parents told me those bees and the memory of my passion for them made caring for them, a loving pleasure. So much so they had them until they both passed away. 

Terrible thing dumping that responsibility on my parents?

We never know what blows life will deal us, and where it will lead. There is no sin in living life to it's fullest. Far better better to grow old wishing you had not done something, than wishing you had. ( now let's not get ridicules over the possibilities of that statement)


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> I started with bees in 1966 3 years later I was In Vietnam. guess I should have waited to see if I was going to be drafted before I took on all that responsibility. a scant year later I was listed as MIA, and did not come hone for 2 years 4 months and 17 days. My parents told me those bees and the memory of my passion for them made caring for them, a loving pleasure. So much so they had them until they both passed away.
> 
> Terrible thing dumping that responsibility on my parents?
> 
> We never know what blows life will deal us, and where it will lead. There is no sin in living life to it's fullest. Far better better to grow old wishing you had not done something, than wishing you had. ( now let's not get ridicules over the possibilities of that statement)


Not to get off topic t:, but thanks for your service Tenbears (from a veteran and Pennsylvanian)


----------



## toalettduck (Feb 20, 2015)

If I were you Id go for it man. Just have 2-3 colonies. You'll get the feel of it and then you can sell then you can sell them if you have to go. Once you get into beekeeping you'll be a beekeeper for life.

And one other thing...this might sound harsh but what if you dont get to go to college in the end? You would regret not getting into beekeeping.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

beepro said:


> I strongly disagree!
> What is the purpose to start one when you cannot stay close to learn from beekeeping?
> How do you care for them when they are sick or swarm each season?
> Obviously your parents cannot take care of them. They have their daily responsibilities too as of
> ...


Wow beepro, are you their neighbor? seems like you know the family, their habits, their schedule and their interests pretty well. Maybe you just have a crystal ball. G


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for your service Tenbears, and all veterans out there. G


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't just sell on the concept get them hooked on the bees. That way they can tend the hives while you are at college



BaconZd said:


> That's a good idea I think I'll do that. If I actually start a hive that is. Still selling my folks on that.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe now is the time to get started. Yes, you will be going away in three years but the knowledge you will gain beekeeping over those three years will stay with you for your lifetime. Most of the beekeeping work is in the summer. Will you be in college all summer too? You may end up mentoring a friend who is staying home and would love to watch them for you while you are gone. You may sell the hives. There are lots of other possibilities if you are creative. When you get old and are reflecting on your life, the things you will regret most are not the things you did. It will be the things you didn't do. Now is the time to start.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

3 years is a long time, do it.

Otherwise here's what happens. You only at college a few years so can't do it. After college you looking for your life career and place to live so can't do it. After that you getting married soon so can't do it. After that you got kids coming so can't do it.

If you currently have certainty for 3 years, just do it anyway.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I also agree with the sane majority. Do it!


----------



## Snowhitsky (Mar 1, 2014)

Put it this way, if I'd started beekeeping before college I wouldn't have spent so many years in soul-destroying if well-paid office jobs. I'd be a professional beekeeper by now, no question.

Might not be true for you but you never know, it might give you options in the future.


----------



## papabear (Mar 5, 2014)

BaconZd said:


> I want to start bee keeping but I will be moving in three years and I want to know if I should even try to start a hive for that short of a period of time.


my only regret to keeping bees is WE didn't start sooner
go to bee school and start

Stumpy lake bee farm


----------



## rfgreenwell (Feb 14, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> 3 years is a long time, do it.
> 
> Otherwise here's what happens. You only at college a few years so can't do it. After college you looking for your life career and place to live so can't do it. After that you getting married soon so can't do it. After that you got kids coming so can't do it.
> 
> If you currently have certainty for 3 years, just do it anyway.


I did it for 3 years in the mid 60's, and then my life changed and it took 40 years to get back to the bees, but they were always on my mind, and I came back to them these last 10 years, and will have bees until I can't manage them anymore.


----------



## BaconZd (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for all of your responses and I think I might be able to take the bees withe me to college as the school I want to go to is a big agricultural school and has an apiary. Also thank you for your service tenbears.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

BaconZd said:


> I forgot to mention that I am moving to college so taking it with me isn't an option.


Its a great opportunity before college and if you pick the right college you can study bees. I know lawrence kansas has a university that has beehives


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

BaconZd said:


> Thank you for all of your responses and I think I might be able to take the bees withe me to college as the school I want to go to is a big agricultural school and has an apiary. Also thank you for your service tenbears.


There you go. Thats the spirit. Even if you have to stay in a dorm your first two years get to know some local farmers and ask them to place your hive/s on their property. This way you can work your bees while attending college and actually expand your future number of colonies. 

Now is the time to start planning your current location and gathering your woodware together and plan your first swarm or NUC.

convince your parents with 2 gallons of honey to harvest this fall.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"Carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero"--Horace, Odes (book 1, number 11)

English: "Seize the day, put little trust in tomorrow"


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I like having bees around, they are kinda like pets only they don't need near as much tending to. Don't mind getting stung occasionally. 
Best part is if i can get them through winter here my small apple orchard
will benefit greatly, not to mention some of the vegetables in the garden.
Plus any surplus honey for eating, mead and gifts. Worth the effort if you can get them to become sustainable IMO.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

You'll never know what's going on 3 years out during your whole life.


----------

